# [Gelöst:] USB 3.0 xhci_hcd nicht in Kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

nach etwas längerer Zeit (Gentoo 1.2) kehre ich nun wieder zu Gentoo zurück  :Smile: 

Seitdem hat sich auch u.a. bei der Hardware einiges getan  :Wink: 

Nun zu meinem Problem: ich habe das M4A88T-M/USB3 Motherboard von ASUS, das u.a. 2x USB 3.0 Ports aufweist. Im BIOS ist USB 3.0 auch auf "enabled" eingestellt. Als ich mir nun die USB 3.0-Unterstützung im Kernel als Modul oder fest einkompilieren wollte, habe ich nur OHCI und UHCI für 2.0 gefunden, nicht aber ein XHCI-Modul.

Wo versteckt sich dieses oder ist dieses in Kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 aus welchen Gründen nicht mehr vorgesehen?

Hier nun ein Auszug aus dmesg | grep usb:

```

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=048d, idProduct=1336

usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-5: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Generic   

usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 00000000000006

usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

scsi4 : usb-storage 2-5:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c50e

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: Product: USB RECEIVER

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

input: Logitech USB RECEIVER as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:046D:C50E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver
```

lspci sagt Folgendes:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9715

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
```

Unter Windows XP wurde eben ein NEC-Controller für USB 3.0 erkannt.

BIOS-Update: momentan ist die aktuellste Version 0703 drauf.

lsusb sagt folgendes:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 048d:1336 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver
```

Bitte Bescheid geben, wenn ihr noch Angaben braucht.

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Tue Oct 11, 2011 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

eventuell fehlt bei dir in der kernel konfiguration eine abhängigkeit damit der xHCI treiber auswählbar ist.

Du kannst in der konfiguration auch suchen, wenn du per make menuconfig/nconfig oder xconfig die konfiguration des kernels startest-

----------

## mastacloak

USB 3.0 / XHCI ist noch experimentell. Du müsstest also unter "General Setup" -> "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" auswählen, dann sollte auch XHCI erscheinen.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> USB 3.0 / XHCI ist noch experimentell. Du müsstest also unter "General Setup" -> "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" auswählen, dann sollte auch XHCI erscheinen.

 

Dies war der entscheidende Hinweis, danke nochmal Euch beiden  :Smile: 

Da wäre ich vorerst nicht darauf gekommen, da es, soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere, die USB 3.0-Unterstützung schon ab Kernel 2.6.31 oder ggf. noch früher geben sollte - aber was soll's, wieder was dazu gelernt  :Smile: 

Andreas

----------

## Andreas O.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du kannst in der konfiguration auch suchen, wenn du per make menuconfig/nconfig oder xconfig die konfiguration des kernels startest-

 

Danke auch für diesen Hinweis, habe ich bisher immer übersehen/überlesen bei "make menuconfig" dass es da auch ein "/" zum Suchen gibt.

Das erleichtert die Suche künftig ungemein  :Wink: 

Habe mich meistens nur mit dem "?", "M" und "*" rumgequält  :Wink: 

Tja, wie heißt es so schön, wer lesen kann, ist manchmal klar im Vorteil...  :Razz: 

Andreas

----------

